# looking for usb bluetooth device for HT-R391



## swatkats (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I am looking for a USB bluetooth device to be used with HT-R391 AVR. I looked online on Onkyo site and found 2 devices UBT1 and UWF1 and am not sure if these are compatible with my AVR. The compatibility list that they mention is starting from a certain model but doesn't clearly mention the exact models which are compatible.

My query is if I should go for either of these or some 3rd party USB bluetooth device that should work with HT-R391.

Kindly advise.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

swatkats said:


> I am looking for a USB bluetooth device to be used with HT-R391 AVR. I looked online on Onkyo site and found 2 devices UBT1 and UWF1 and am not sure if these are compatible with my AVR. The compatibility list that they mention is starting from a certain model but doesn't clearly mention the exact models which are compatible.


Well, the compatibility lists don’t list your model series at all, so it doesn’t look like they will work with your AVR. No biggie, you can get Bluetooth receivers that will plug into the AVR like another component. Bluetooth can be really blinky, but the Avantree Oasis seems to be better than most in the reliability department

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## swatkats (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you!! Will look for Avantree Oasis.


----------

